# للايجار شقه مميزه 300م بمدينه نصر



## اسلام محمد (31 يناير 2012)

كود الاعـــــلان : 1311121
للايجار شقه مميزه بمدينه نصر مساحتها 300متر عباره عن ...
(5غرف نوم + 5ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ كبيــــر)
•	التشطيب سوبر لوكس 
•	الشقه بالدور الاول
المطلــوب / 6000 جنيـــه
للاتصــــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

